# Join the Honeyville "Cookin' Cousins"



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Just passing this along for you folks who might be interested...

Join the Honeyville "Cookin' Cousins" on their everyday adventures of cooking with food storage and a little imagination to create some amazing results. They will keep you updated with the inside scoop about new Honeyville products, sales, and more!

Honeyville Farms - Cookin Cousins

Visit the blog before Monday, December 20, 2010 at 8:00 PM PST to find out how you can win a Freeze Dried Combo Pack!

Regards,
Callie and Tenille the Honeyville "Cookin' Cousins"
Honeyville Food Products, Inc.
[email protected]
Honeyville Farms - Cookin Cousins
This message was sent by: Honeyville Grain, Inc., 9175 Milliken Ave, Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730


----------

